# Spawning?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Are channels and flatheads done spawing and more interested whats going on with the ohio river. thanks


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Most areas channels are getting off spawn or still spawning. Flathead has not spawned yet. Usually first week of July flathead spawn, But not all fish spawn at the same time.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

What Ducky said,, the Ohio River channels should be finishing up, flathead bite has been pretty good, you got another 2-3 weeks before they start but already heard of a few fish with scratches on there heads. 
Salmonid

PS Pete I sent you a PM reply


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I got a few flathead this weekend with bumps and bruises!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Our flathead so far this year have been clean. But I have caught flathead early as April with cuts and marks on them. My guess is some males are looking hard in some tight spots for prime spawning locations.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I caught some channels yesterday that is not spawned but it should be any day for the one's I caught.


----------

